# cutter?



## slingshooter1953 (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi Guys!	I,am going to start to make my own flatbands,,whats the best thing to cut them out with. and where do you get it? SLINGSHOOTER53


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Rotary cutter. I got mine at Michaels craft store.


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

Id go with the rotary cutter.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

A steel rule die cutting mould is best, but I'd recommend a rotary cutter.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I also recommend buying a professional cutting mat.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CUTTING-MAT-GRID-LINES-12-X18-INCH-PAD-/290496143281?pt=US_Die_Cutting_Machines_Dies&hash=item43a2eb5fb1

If you use a wooden plank to cut your rubber on, the roll cutter blade will be blunt in no time, and spare blades are expensive. Plus the surface of the plank will be scratched from the cuts, and after a while that will affect the cleanliness of your band edges.

Using the mat is a clever investment. Longer blade life, longer band life and also your wooden planks can be used for other things.

Jörg


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

What i use for a cutting board is a solid smooth glass cutting board.
it works good and doesent blunt the blade as much.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Glass is quite hard and DOES blunt the blades. The cutting mat is soft and made for the purpose. Also the friction helps keeping the rubber in place while you cut.

Jörg


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Glass, ceramics and stone surfaces are deadly to roller cutters.

They're OK for pointed snap off blades because only the tip is in contact with the surface and the edge just parts the material cut. However, this doesn't work well on stretchy latex.

For latex, a roller cutter presses down and punches through then rolls along. It works best if it can cut through into the supporting mat. A hard mat quickly blunts the roller blade.


----------



## Matt (Mar 6, 2010)

Those mats are worth every penny!
I´ve got one, and even after cutting at least 50 bandsets, the blade on my current rollcutter is stil going strong.

/Matt


----------



## slingshooter1953 (Aug 28, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Glass is quite hard and DOES blunt the blades. The cutting mat is soft and made for the purpose. Also the friction helps keeping the rubber in place while you cut.
> 
> Jörg


 Thanks for the help!! btw I love your videos !! great stuff SLINGSHOOTER53


----------

